# Housing in Khalifa City A, Abu Dhabi



## cluud

Hi everyone!

I am about to move to Abu Dhabi since I have found a job there. The closest affordable area to my workplace seems to be Khalifa City A. My questions are the following:
- what are the things I should really pay attention to in a tenancy contract? What are the things which must be included?
- are the utilities usually included? If not, what is the average price per month for water, electricity, wifi?
- so often I read on online ads that specify that a certain studio/1BHK is "legal". What makes it legal/illegal?
I would also be happy if you could tell me if there are better/worse areas in KCA or things/places I should avoid or any other advice you think it could be useful for me.


Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Although the specifics may be different, you might want to have a look at the Sticky Thread in the Dubai forum on renting in the emirate.

At the very least it'll give you a good idea of the pitfalls and the things to look out for when looking to rent here.

Rental contracts are pretty standard across the board and while they do vary, its often illegal, unenforceable items that get added on because the landlord will try it on, but cannot enforce.

Utilities are not included unless its a hotel serviced apartment

Averages are meaningless unless you define the actual type of building and how many bedrooms, and the actual area as every building area subdivision is different.

"Legal' in that context means the agent it trying to tell you that the property is split with the approval of the landlord - which is often isnt. The agent also may be lying to trap the unwary.

The last part is simply too vague to respond to - have a look at the Dubai thread and you can draw up a list of things to consider.


----------



## Racing_Goats

Khalifa city is mostly villas and many of the smaller apartments advertised are units in converted villas - the legal ones that can provide tawtheeq (official tenancy approval required for visa in some cases and sponsoring family members) are more common now than they used to be in the area.

Many of the villa apartments will include water and electricity cost in the rent but they are typically not approved as the landlord is still paying one bill for their 'villa' (Emirati owners get preferential rates on utilities).

If you're looking for higher standard and pool/gym facilities (and they cost a good bit more than some of the villa places) look up Al Forsan, Al Rayyana, and Al Reef. Otherwise the best part of khalifa city is probably anywhere that offers easy access to highway for commuting etc.


----------

